#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Samenstelling taperack

## Leon1984

Goedenavond iedereen,

Ik sta op het punt om een tapekistje te gaan maken voor een bandartiest. Aangezien er in een weekend meerdere klussen zijn, met soms 3 op een avond, wil ik een draagbaar kistje gaan maken.

Samenstelling:

- Allen & Heath PA12 mixer
- 1HE Sony MD speler
- TC Electronics of Lexicon galm
- Shure draadloze mic
- Sennheiser In-ear systeem

Antennes van het draadloze spul komen bovenop het kistje, achter de mixer.

Nu heb ik uiteraard een aantal vragen.

Welke galm raden jullie aan? Ik zat te denken aan een TC M300/350 of een Lexicon MX200.
Volstaat een Shure SLX setje, of raden jullie dit af? En valt er nog te werken met een Sennheiser EW300 G1 setje?

Mijn budget ligt namelijk niet heel erg hoog, na wat speurwerk zie ik dat er op bv Marktplaats een hoop te vinden is. Budget komt in totaal op ongeveer 1500 euro. Kistje en bekabeling niet meegerekend.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Heb zelf de M350 aangeschaft en ben er wel over te spreken.
De zoekfunctie van het forum heeft mij verteld dat de mx200 vergeleken met de M350 wat steekjes laat vallen.

Shure SLX setje kan ik je geen antwoord op geven. (ben zelf geen shure-man)

Sennheiser G1 setjes zijn nog steeds te gebruiken hoor. Enige probleem dat je zou kunnen krijgen is dat er in de frequenties die gebruikt mogen worden een hoop word omgegooid. Maar met een G2 en G3 heb je hetzelfde probleem.

----------


## speakertech

> Goedenavond iedereen,
> 
> Ik sta op het punt om een tapekistje te gaan maken voor een bandartiest. Aangezien er in een weekend meerdere klussen zijn, met soms 3 op een avond, wil ik een draagbaar kistje gaan maken.
> 
> Samenstelling:
> 
> - Allen & Heath PA12 mixer
> - 1HE Sony MD speler
> - TC Electronics of Lexicon galm
> ...



Wordt het geen tijd voor een stick/cardplayer, ipv MD. Kan in 1HE, geen bewegende delen meer...

Speakertech

----------


## Husss

Denon heeft een hele mooie sd card player met optioneel een remote met 20 hotcues
Denon DN-F400 met RC F400s.

Lijkt mij de de toekomst voor de Tape act technici

----------


## cobi

> Wordt het geen tijd voor een stick/cardplayer, ipv MD. Kan in 1HE, geen bewegende delen meer...
> 
> Speakertech



De artiesten die ik onderweg tegen kom hebben vrijwel allemaal MD-tjes bij zich, en die passen niet in een flashplayer  :Smile: .

Of je moet natuurlijk een vaste artiest hebben waar je zelf de orkestbanden van overzet op flashcard.

----------


## cobi

> Goedenavond iedereen,
> 
> Ik sta op het punt om een tapekistje te gaan maken voor een bandartiest. Aangezien er in een weekend meerdere klussen zijn, met soms 3 op een avond, wil ik een draagbaar kistje gaan maken.
> 
> Samenstelling:
> 
> - Allen & Heath PA12 mixer
> - 1HE Sony MD speler
> - TC Electronics of Lexicon galm
> ...



Qua galm zou ik iets kiezen wat gewoon lekker aanwezig is. Ik ben een fan van onopvallende lexicon galmpjes maar bij een tape-act wil de artiest 9 van de 10 keer gewoon de galm horen (ook mono op een monitor). Voor tape-acts werk ik daarom nog steeds graag met een 'good old' SPX. Kijk eens op marktplaats voor een tweedehands SPX. 

Ik zou wel een 2e MD speler in het rack schroeven als ik jou was. Met die Sony's heb ik qua betrouwbaarheid niet de beste ervaringen en zowiezo is de MD speler toch een vrij belangrijk apparaat in je setup (doet ie het niet meer dat hoe je optreden gewoon op).

Als laatste puntje zou ik wel rekening houden met de werkhoogte van je mixer. Elke keer op zoek naar een tafel of een kist om je rack op te zetten lijkt me niet handig. Een compact rack is misschien wel handig om in een stolpkist te doen, dan kan je het rack op de deksel van de stolpkist zetten.

----------


## sis

Inderdaad, MD is nog altijd de standaard en meest gebruikt ( tot op heden ).
Die sony MD zou ik ook niet doen , tascam is stukken beter en betrouwbaarder.
Als je kiest welke effectenbak je gaat nemen , zou ik toch eerst een keertje gaan luisteren en testen .
VERGEET ook geen compressor in je rack te steken . Kan bij sommige zanger(essen ) wonderen doen.
Succes.
sis

----------


## shure-fan

eerst de vraag aan de ts:

werk je alleen?      waar zit je zelf aan te denken kwa hoogte van een rackje?

moet het eenvoudig zijn / moeten er eventueel meerdere mensen snel op kunnen werken?

----------


## Leon1984

Bedankt voor jullie snelle reacties!

In principe werk ik alleen ja. Ik zit inderdaad nog wel te tobben over de hoogte van het kistje. Draagbaar is ontzettend handig, maar je blijft inderdaad altijd afhankelijk van de locatie. Een rolbaar rack op stahoogte zou ideaal zijn, alleen levert dat weer de nodige problemen op met het vervoeren ervan. Het is namelijk wel de bedoeling dat het kistje in een gewone personenauto gaat passen. Misschien dus inderdaad een stolpkist op wielen, deksel eraf en rackje erop. Goeie tip, Cobi!

MD-speler kan ik helaas niet weglaten. Tascam werkt erg prettig. Is die ook verkrijgbaar in 1HE uitvoering? Gebeurd nog te vaak dat iemand alleen md's bij zich heeft. SD speler zat ik ook al aan te denken. Voor mijn vaste artiest is dat ideaal zonder gewissel van schijfjes. Die gaat er waarschijnlijk dus wel in komen!

In mijn eerste post was ik helemaal vergeten om iets te vragen over een compressor. Wat is een goede met een leuke prijs/kwaliteit verhouding? Ik hoop alleen wel dat, als ik ergens inprik, de instellingen van de comp wel zin hebben op de installatie aldaar. Ik hoop namelijk niet dat het geluid door bv 2 maal een compressor helemaal naar de mallen moeren gaat.

----------


## shure-fan

> Bedankt voor jullie snelle reacties!
> 
> In principe werk ik alleen ja. Ik zit inderdaad nog wel te tobben over de hoogte van het kistje. Draagbaar is ontzettend handig, maar je blijft inderdaad altijd afhankelijk van de locatie. Een rolbaar rack op stahoogte zou ideaal zijn, alleen levert dat weer de nodige problemen op met het vervoeren ervan. Het is namelijk wel de bedoeling dat het kistje in een gewone personenauto gaat passen. Misschien dus inderdaad een stolpkist op wielen, deksel eraf en rackje erop. Goeie tip, Cobi!
> 
> MD-speler kan ik helaas niet weglaten. Tascam werkt erg prettig. Is die ook verkrijgbaar in 1HE uitvoering? Gebeurd nog te vaak dat iemand alleen md's bij zich heeft. SD speler zat ik ook al aan te denken. Voor mijn vaste artiest is dat ideaal zonder gewissel van schijfjes. Die gaat er waarschijnlijk dus wel in komen!
> 
> In mijn eerste post was ik helemaal vergeten om iets te vragen over een compressor. Wat is een goede met een leuke prijs/kwaliteit verhouding? Ik hoop alleen wel dat, als ik ergens inprik, de instellingen van de comp wel zin hebben op de installatie aldaar. Ik hoop namelijk niet dat het geluid door bv 2 maal een compressor helemaal naar de mallen moeren gaat.



American DJ L-Rack 5U+12U R.M.S., Heavy, - J&H licht-geluid.nl / shop

lekker draagbaar,  en over zorgen maken waar je de kist moet neerzetten..... niet doen,  je kunt em zelfs gewoon op de rand van het podium kwijt 

voor in de auto is het ideaal en je krijgt er geen hernia van..

gewoon de mixer boven in  met je powercon en andere chassisdeeltjes op een 1he plaat

dan je gampje,

daaronder een cd/md  combi 2he van tascam (neem aan dat je artiest ook wel een mdtje voor je kan maken voor een standaard tape show)

en helemaal aan de onderkant je slx ontvanger + sennheiser in ear zender op een 1he rack plate



in een klein los koffertje sleep je de kleine dingen mee,  mic+IE beltje,   doosje penlites,  afstandsbediening, powerconkabel en 2 xlr kabels+ diverse verlopen (zo kun je altijd overal op inprikken)

----------


## timedriver

Beste Hans,

De persoon die je geholpen heeft om in Ter Apel de kisten weer min of meer in / richting je vivaro/trafic te krijgen, was ik...  :Embarrassment:  Overigens heb ik meer kisten geteld dan 3...haha

Ik bedoel dus ook het lompe sjouwwerk, in het geval van Ter Apel stonden we op een plek waar nu niet bepaald een vlakke, gladde ondergrond was. Veel hoge graspollen, waarbij we met onze bakwagen ook nog een beetje in de weg stonden.

In dat soort gevallen vind ik het niet meer dan normaal, dat je even je handen uit de mouwen steekt en even helpt slepen. Zo heb ik daarna de technicus van Starkoo ook nog even geholpen om zijn fornuis weer in de auto te krijgen.

Het aansluiten / kabels / spullen neerleggen etc. bemoei ik me niet mee. Daar heeft iedereen zijn eigen manier van werken mee...

gr. John Tonnis

----------


## Rolandino

Gebeurt eigenlijk te weinig dat concollega meehelpt met sjouwen.

Ik zou hetzelf ook doen maar helaas werkt het vaak vanuit de andere kant anders ......

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Beste Hans,
> 
> De persoon die je geholpen heeft om in Ter Apel de kisten weer min of meer in / richting je vivaro/trafic te krijgen, was ik...  Overigens heb ik meer kisten geteld dan 3...haha
> 
> 
> gr. John Tonnis



Het zijn toch echt drie kisten en een klein kabelkistje... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Het was al wel laat en best gezellig.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Ik wil je wel bedanken en complimenten geven voor het geluid, het was echt vet !! Volgens mij hebben ze drie dorpen verderop nog mee kunnen genieten.

Was inderdaad slecht geregeld backstage , donker , nat en vies.

----------


## Leon1984

Hier weer een bericht van de TS... Zie dat 't onderwerp van dit topic aardig is afgedwaald, maar... Het is nog steeds een interessante discussie! Zou nog even een paar foto's plaatsen. Zijn niet superrecent, want m'n Sony 1HE MD-speler zat toen nog niet in het rackje, evenals de draadloze zender en ontvanger voor mic en in-ears.

Van boven naar beneden:

- 1HE chassisplaatje met: 3x BNC, 1x XLR voor extra mic, 1x XLR voor lampje, 2x XLR uitgangen en 1x Powercon
- Allen & Heath GL2 mixer
- Samson PB11 racklight en distributie
- American Audio Media Operator (handig voor muziek tussendoor en gebalanceerde XLR's)
- TC Electronic M-One galm

Hoop hier snel nog een leuke compressor en EQ bij te vinden, suggesties zijn welkom. Racklades komen er nog bij. Let trouwens niet op de troep in en om het rack. Was op dat moment bezig met een schroef- en aansluitsessie.

----------


## Hans van Demen

Leuke tafel die GL2 , zeker geschikt voor tapewerk.

Niet voor mij, dit komt omdat de MUTE en de PFL onderelkaar zitten. Ik gebruik veelvuldig de PFL om de balans op het front te controleren. (Ben veel te bang om de mute knop in te drukken)
Vaak heb je bijna geen mogelijkheid om het front te beluisteren, ik gebruik dan pfl.

----------


## Rolandino

Ziet er toch netjes uit !

Ik ben ook van plan om een nieuw rack te gaan maken 

Keuze voor mixer is IIG Mixwizzard ( vanwege de acceptatie ) 

Zit alleen te twijfelen tussen WELKE.

Ik bedoel rack wordt alleen gebruikt voor uitversterking van DJ met MC en presentatie's en af en toe een tape act.

Micro wordt Shure SLX met Betakop ( heb ik  nog liggen )

Ook komt er een MD en CD speler in en later nog een flash card player.

Het meeste heb ik liggen dus dat is geen probleem zit alleen nog met de keuze van de mixer.

OF heeft  iemand hier een ander idee ?

----------


## timedriver

> Het zijn toch echt drie kisten en een klein kabelkistje... Het was al wel laat en best gezellig....
> 
> 
> Ik wil je wel bedanken en complimenten geven voor het geluid, het was echt vet !! Volgens mij hebben ze drie dorpen verderop nog mee kunnen genieten.
> 
> Was inderdaad slecht geregeld backstage , donker , nat en vies.



Bedankt voor het compliment, we waren zelf ook erg tevreden! De puist GAE in de aangrenzende tent kon niet echt met ons meekomen... :Embarrassment:  Backstage was vooral heel klein, we stonden zelf al noodgedwongen half op het podium...

----------


## Bjornberkvens

> Ziet er toch netjes uit !
> 
> Ik ben ook van plan om een nieuw rack te gaan maken 
> 
> Keuze voor mixer is IIG Mixwizzard ( vanwege de acceptatie ) 
> 
> Zit alleen te twijfelen tussen WELKE.
> 
> Het meeste heb ik liggen dus dat is geen probleem zit alleen nog met de keuze van de mixer.
> ...



Soundcraft GB2?

----------


## jadjong

> Vaak heb je bijna geen mogelijkheid om het front te beluisteren, ik gebruik dan pfl.



Door dan alle kanalen die je gebruikt te selecteren?

----------


## ivo

Ik heb Hans afgelopen zaterdag mee mogen maken, mijn complimenten voor zijn vakmanschap, hij weet waar hij mee bezig is.

----------


## Rolandino

Keuze voor mixer is IIG Mixwizzard ( vanwege de acceptatie ) 

Ik denk dat ik de WZ122DX neem kost 930 euro en groot genoeg voor mijn wensen.

Heb in feite maar 2 stereo kanalen nodig met 2 micro en 2x mono van DJ in te prikken

Verder gaat er een minidisc en cd speler in en 2x Shure draadloos en mss nog een DBX EQ op de inputs

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

zou er toch echt ook n flashcard reader inbouwen..... komen er veel mee aanzetten tegenwoordig.

----------


## sn-partyservice

Vanwaar alles connectoren boven op geplaatst? Dat is toch super on handig allemaal kabels lopend naar beneden?
Ik zou alles gewoon onderin houden lekker makkelijk ook met eventueel door lussen van versterkers e.d.
Verder ziet er leuk uit!

----------


## Rolandino

Het rack wordt niet ingezet om continu tape acts te gaan doen.

De personen die ik zo af en toe doe gebruiken of cd of md en geen flashcard.

Zo een speler kan ik altijd nog aanschaffen mocht het meer gebruikt gaan worden ( kun je niet omheen ) maar op dit moment is het voor mij niet nodig

----------


## Leon1984

Met de berekening van wat er allemaal nog in moet komen gaat het niet meer passen om het onderin te bouwen. Ivm 2 lades (1xvoor mic, beltpack, antennes en lampje) en een kabellade. Wil graag alles in 1 rack hebben zonder meeslepen van een extra kabelkist of microkoffer.

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Door dan alle kanalen die je gebruikt te selecteren?



Kanaal voor kanaal, de tape ( of live mix, die ik retour krijg van de band) iets terug houden, dan de stemmen kanaal voor kanaal iets hoger ingainen.

Op die manier hou ik overzicht zonder te luisteren. Natuurlijk probeer ik altijd in de zaal te gaan luisteren, maar dat lukt niet altijd.
De concollega op het front geeft meestal ook wel een aanwijzing door aan de monitorman ter plaatsen.

Zo zie je maar dat samenwerken, de oplossing is om samen een goed performance neer te zetten.

----------


## RonaldH

> Ik heb Hans afgelopen zaterdag mee mogen maken, mijn complimenten voor zijn vakmanschap, hij weet waar hij mee bezig is.



Hans ziet er goed uit met hakken en slierten :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leon1984

Afgelopen vrijdag m'n nieuwe draadloze mic ontvangen. Gekozen voor een Line 6 XD-V75. Heeft net iets meer opties dan de V70. Moet zeggen dat ik er zeer tevreden over ben! Ga er nog wel een fatsoenlijke grill op zetten, want die van Line 6 ziet er niet uit. Vooral de instellingen Beta58 en EV 767 zijn echt heel mooi van klank. En ongecomprimeerd. Maargoed... heb m'n Sony 1HE MD verkocht en hiervoor een Tascam MD 350 aangeschaft. De Sony had namelijk geen gebalanceerde in- en uitgangen. Antennes van de Line 6 staan nu boven op het rack (als je goed kijkt). Als ik een in ear heb gevonden gaat deze antenne rechtsboven op het rack. Nu ben ik bezig met een racklade voor de draadloze mic/bedrade (schrijf ik dat zo?) mic, de antennes, batterijen en in de toekomst in ear belt pack. Zo... kunnen we weer even vooruit!

----------


## Leon1984

En voor de mensen die het willen weten... Het speakersetje op de achtergrond is m'n HK Lucas 2000 setje. Voor de kleinste klusjes (lees: presentaties, huis-/tuinfeestjes en kleine kroegjes tot 100 man).

----------

